# Algae



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I am having quite a time with algae in my tank. I have a pleco in there, but its not really doing much. My question is.... will products that kill algae affect my plants that are in the tank?


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

how do you get algae? i would like a bit of algae in my tank cause it looks natural!

i think the problem is having it by a window. no sunlight = no alge


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

renderstream said:


> how do you get algae? i would like a bit of algae in my tank cause it looks natural!
> 
> i think the problem is having it by a window. no sunlight = no alge


 its usually just the flourescent light i have on.. other then that there isnt much natural light.... the algae is growing on the glass.... so it looks kinda lousy.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I am having the same problem







I cant even have a pl*co in there for more then a few days before it gets munched

I have asked this before and the majority of people just said to wipe it off with a cloth


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

If you can find Albinus plecos (AKA Rubbernose, bulldog, flathead) they do a good job a cleaning up and hiding (my RBPs can't find them).

Algaecides tend to alter plant growth or kill plants all together. Like the other guy said, and alage pad is your friend









One last alternative is to use RO/DI water when you do water changes. A lot of county water supplies will add silicates or phosphates to strengthen the pipes, which creates havok for us fish keepers because those are two elements that alages use in growth.


----------

